# I need to learn how to handle this slingshot, who help me vs



## duchuy (Dec 13, 2018)

The gun has a longitudinal wing of 11 cm, TTF type is used round but very difficult to control, according to you, where should I put the skin and where to look, how to divide the line at the distance because It was different from OTT, I practiced with it for more than a month but shot very sharply towards the goal to the left, maybe I was inclined to head wrong.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Get rid of all the elastic. Use single tube at 1842 if shooting 9.5mm or even 2040 if like 8mm steel balls - Those frames come with too much makes it hard to draw effectively. They do look cool though.

If you have too much strength in the bands actually makes balls not fly straight - or because of hard draw could also effect how you release.

After that if still shooting to the left then can start to figure the issue.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @duchuy!

I have not shot the slingshot you want to master, but I will make some guesses.

1 - I guess that when you say "Where do I put the skin?" you are asking about an "anchor point." If your anchor point is working for your OTT shooting, it is probably good for your TTF shooting also. So don't change that for now. Maybe later.

2 - "Where to look?" My guess is you are trying to use the Sighting Aid. It does not look like it is adjustable. So look for other adjustments. Since your ammo is hitting left of your target consider moving your point of aim left also - to the place the ammo hits. Assume your shooting stance, draw the slingshot and aim as you normally do. Hold that position, move nothing but your eyes, and look at the place the ammo hits. With luck, that place may align with a point on the forks, or in line with one of the tubes. Make that your new aiming point.

Good shooting!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Had one similar, they come with too much tubing, cut down to single tubes insead of the 3 tube setup, should help you out, if you master single tubes then go ahead and experiment with tubes, triples just too much weight and even too much recoil if you can pull it.


----------

